# Driver's side rear tire bald on inside edge - $500 for alignment?



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I brought our 2019 R-Line SEL 4 motion in for it's yearly service, 20" wheels. They sent me a picture of the right rear tire which showed the inside edge was bald. They suggested a $500 alignment plus 4 new tires. They said the alignment is so expensive because the have to recalibrate the sensors. The other three tires are at 5/32" and the car has 20K miles. I think the Hankooks are noisy, so I'll probably get something else unless some how I can get lucky and source a used tire with similar wear. $1700 bill ruins your day. Do I really need to recalibrate all the sensors? Looks like the cheapest set of tires will still run me $1000 before installation. Open to suggestions.


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope. Dealer is giving you a lot of slick talk. They shouldn't have to re calibrate any sensors on the car to fix a minor toe and camber problem on that corner. A 500 alignment seems a little high too. Get a second opinion.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I guess my first question is why do you have this issue in the first place?
And why just on that tire?
Seems like something has worn out/failed (bushing? bearing?).
If they can find a failure, it should be covered under warranty, no?

Just thinking out loud....

Bob.


----------



## gixxerfool (Dec 1, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I guess my first question is why do you have this issue in the first place?
> And why just on that tire?
> Seems like something has worn out/failed (bushing? bearing?).
> If they can find a failure, it should be covered under warranty, no?
> ...


This. 
They will usually blame it on the customer, say they hit a pothole or the like and it threw the alignment off.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, they blamed it on a pothole. I suppose is possible. The alignment could have been bad from the factory. Sounds like I need to find a place that will do the alignment without all the recalibration charges. Then buy 4 new tires.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

A good all wheel drive alignment should be anywhere from $125 to $200 depending on where you are located.$500 is completely out of line for something like that. If they are charging that for the alignment I'm sure the tires are overpriced as well. I usually only visit the dealer for warranty items.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

All these "must have" safety features cost more money to fix. Just wait until you have to replace a windshield.





__





Why Advanced Driver-Assistance Systems Require Special Alignment | Firestone Complete Auto Care


Modern vehicles are equipped with all kinds of smart features. To keep these features working as they should, your vehicle may require a special alignment.




www.firestonecompleteautocare.com













The Hidden Cost of Car Safety Features


Advanced systems are making cars safer, Consumer Reports says, but there’s a downside: pricier repairs. Here, CR fills you in on the hidden cost of car safety features.



www.consumerreports.org


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

jjr57 said:


> A good all wheel drive alignment should be anywhere from $125 to $200 depending on where you are located.$500 is completely out of line for something like that. If they are charging that for the alignment I'm sure the tires are overpriced as well. I usually only visit the dealer for warranty items.


I agree. The stealership strikes again.

i recently got a front end alignment for $70 at a local tire shop. My car is bagged and they accidentally unscrewed a tirerod completely. (My fault rack wasn't centered) But got it all back together and center the steering wheel perfectly. 2.5hrs labor… still $70

Find a place with a better set price. Maybe call before you even go


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

tinygiant said:


> I agree. The stealership strikes again.
> 
> i recently got a front end alignment for $70 at a local tire shop. My car is bagged and they accidentally unscrewed a tirerod completely. (My fault rack wasn't centered) But got it all back together and center the steering wheel perfectly. 2.5hrs labor… still $70
> 
> Find a place with a better set price. Maybe call before you even go


Sorry to ask, but do you have an MQB Tiguan?

Bob.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

This was actually on my cabriolet.
But i got the same price a while back when i put tires on my 09 tiguan


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

tinygiant said:


> This was actually on my cabriolet.
> But i got the same price a while back when i put tires on my 09 tiguan


You are not comparing apples to apples. The bulk of expense in this quote is the sensor recalibration(ACC radar, lane keep camera etc) which VW "recommends" with any alignment and VW dealer gladly pushes because its good money making process.
Mechanically, VW Tiguan suspension is nothing special, been same for past 20 years or so. Any good shop can align it mechanically. 

I would just get alignment from an aligment shop. If its not very off, then sensors will not need realignment.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

That brings up a question.
If his sensors are out of alignment now (from the apparent damage to that wheel/bushings/whatever), why isn't his car screaming about the sensor misalignment?
Or do they not care?

(Very new to VW and about the same with new vehicles [last vehicle was a 95 Mitsu).

Bob.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Had an alignment done on our 19 sel approx 2 months ago at our vw dealer and it was approx 100 dollars. No talk about sensor recalibration. 

Something definitely wrong with the geometry on that particular wheel, almost looks like it has way to much negative camber.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> That brings up a question.
> If his sensors are out of alignment now (from the apparent damage to that wheel/bushings/whatever), why isn't his car screaming about the sensor misalignment?
> Or do they not care?
> 
> ...


Excellent point Bob.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I emailed one of the independent VW repair places. They recommended an alignment shop. The alignment shop quoted me $170 and they said they do the sensor alignment. Hopefully they find that one corner is out of alignment, and nothing is damaged. Bringing it in on Thursday. Then I just have the minor detail of buying 4 new tires.


----------



## ShelbyRazorback (Oct 18, 2020)

Pardon my ignorance. What sensors would need to be calibrated?


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

ShelbyRazorback said:


> Pardon my ignorance. What sensors would need to be calibrated?


I think they mentioned the lane centering, adaptive cruise control, automatic braking sensors. Doesn't really make sense as my jeep has everything but lane centering and I did multiple alignments at two different dealers and neither of them mentioned calibrating sensors.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

A front end specialist is much better than a dealership.
Hannook tires are not noisy, the bad alignment is what made the noise.
The only sensors I know about are for ABS, and have no calibration that I know of?

Rear end alignment is very minimal and easy to do.
Should not be more than $200.


----------



## ShelbyRazorback (Oct 18, 2020)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I think they mentioned the lane centering, adaptive cruise control, automatic braking sensors. Doesn't really make sense as my jeep has everything but lane centering and I did multiple alignments at two different dealers and neither of them mentioned calibrating sensors.


Where are the sensors located? In the tire/wheel assembly? I guess I need to research some things.


----------



## bought another vw (Jul 27, 2016)

My experience on my former car (GLI MKV): Had one adjustment dealer could not get in spec. They wanted $1400 to replace all the parts on that side of the front end. Went to a hard-core alignment shop and it cost about $115. Never had another issue.

People who do alignments for a living tend to be better at it than dealers, in my experience. I've been lucky enough to live places where such shops exist.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

{Quote=ErWin self study document}
Calibration of the forward radar sensor is required if any of the following occur:
*Rear axle toe setting has been adjusted (thrust angle)*
The Distance Regulation Control Module J428 has been removed and reinstalled
The front bumper support has been removed and installed
The front bumper support has become loose or has been moved
The misalignment angle is greater than –0.8° to +0.8° (see below)
The vehicle has been brought into the service position
When performing an alignment 
{/quote}

{Quote=ErWin factory service manual} 
If adjustments were made to the suspension during the axle alignment on vehicles with ESP or ABS, a calibration of the Steering Angle Sensor - G85- must be performed using the Vehicle Diagnostic Tester.
*If the rear axle setting was changed, the following driver assistance systems must be calibrated: Lane Assist.*
Refer to: “6.1 Driver Assistance Systems Front Camera, Calibrating”, page 267 ,
Adaptive cruise control (ACC). Refer to “5.1 Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC), Calibrating”, page 262 . 
{/quote}

Might just be VW just covering their butts or it might really be necessary, I’m too ignorant of those systems to have an opinion. For anything that has the ability to actively control the vehicle I prefer to error on the side of caution over trying to save a few bucks. Meaning I'd want the re-calibration of whatever systems need it to be done and done by a qualified shop, whether that be the dealer or an independent alignment shop. If any shop says no calibrations are needed then ask for a detailed technical explanation of why. If their explanation is lacking then go somewhere else.


----------



## lunarocks1971 (7 mo ago)

guggles said:


> Nope. Dealer is giving you a lot of slick talk. They shouldn't have to re calibrate any sensors on the car to fix a minor toe and camber problem on that corner. A 500 alignment seems a little high too. Get a second opinion.


Dealer is only good on warranty, money wise at least....


----------



## Bert1962 (Dec 3, 2021)

gixxerfool said:


> This.
> They will usually blame it on the customer, say they hit a pothole or the like and it threw the alignment off.


 Ok “customer fault” do the alignment but, why recalibration? Potholes hit suspension not sensors


bought another vw said:


> My experience on my former car (GLI MKV): Had one adjustment dealer could not get in spec. They wanted $1400 to replace all the parts on that side of the front end. Went to a hard-core alignment shop and it cost about $115. Never had another issue.
> 
> People who do alignments for a living tend to be better at it than dealers, in my experience. I've been lucky enough to live places where such shops exist.


Remember that dealers live from their shop income.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

There are no sensors on the suspension. Like I said, mechanically its the same suspension VW has been using for decades.
But all of the safety features work on the same basic premise, that vehicle is going "straight" and their calculations are based on that.
For example, systems assume that if steering wheel is straight then the vehicle must be going straight. But if your suspension is screwed up and your vehicle is pulling heavily on one side then that will throw off lane keep, blind spot etc.. Those system have some basic safety checks build in but again there is no "direct communication" between suspension and a safety system. Going back to my steering wheel example. If lane keep is constantly detecting that you are crossing lines but steering is telling the system that vehicle is going straight, then system assume there must be something wrong and you get a "calibration needed" error or system is deactivated(can't be trusted)
Again it all works on just relative tolarences. Thats why I said, if alignment is just very minor then calibration is not needed. But those relative specs are not made public, obviously for safety reason and law suite. Its safer to just say, "re calibrate all the time" rather than waiting for Karens to file law suits.

So having a good alignment is the starting base for every system. Thats why its recommended to check/realign safety systems with alignment.

Here is one video which show ACC calibration, but other system calibrate in similar fashion:


----------



## Bert1962 (Dec 3, 2021)

OEMplusCC said:


> There are no sensors on the suspension. Like I said, mechanically its the same suspension VW has been using for decades.
> But all of the safety features work on the same basic premise, that vehicle is going "straight" and their calculations are based on that.
> For example, systems assume that if steering wheel is straight then the vehicle must be going straight. But if your suspension is screwed up and your vehicle is pulling heavily on one side then that will throw off lane keep, blind spot etc.. Those system have some basic safety checks build in but again there is no "direct communication" between suspension and a safety system. Going back to my steering wheel example. If lane keep is constantly detecting that you are crossing lines but steering is telling the system that vehicle is going straight, then system assume there must be something wrong and you get a "calibration needed" error or system is deactivated(can't be trusted)
> Again it all works on just relative tolarences. Thats why I said, if alignment is just very minor then calibration is not needed. But those relative specs are not made public, obviously for safety reason and law suite. Its safer to just say, "re calibrate all the time" rather than waiting for Karens to file law suits.
> ...


Like I said in another comment, looks like a scam.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

IbsFt said:


> {Quote=ErWin self study document}
> Calibration of the forward radar sensor is required if any of the following occur:
> *Rear axle toe setting has been adjusted (thrust angle)*
> The Distance Regulation Control Module J428 has been removed and reinstalled
> ...


The reason I am fairly positive that no recalibration is needed is that if the alignment is off, then it already needs recalibration, and restoring the alignment should then make the recalibration unnecessary any more.

As far as the "driver assistance" system, I would totally disable it immediately.
They have been proven to not work reliably and to be dangerous.
No car should ever have one.
They border on criminal.


----------



## rd17vwtdi (Sep 4, 2015)

I have an s3 but its going to essentially be the same when it comes to ACC recalibration. You will only need to do a ACC recalibration if major suspension components were changed/replaced (in my case lowering the car)
If you just need a basic alignment done (toe/camber adj etc), none of that is going to throw the Drivers Asst systems off enough to require a full ACC recalibration.

The only one that you prob should do is calibrate the Steering Angle Sensor (G85), which is basically just turning the steering wheel all the way to the left, then all the way to the right, but VCDS can also be used to verify the calibration.





__





VW Tiguan (5N) Brake Electronics - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

guggles said:


> Nope. Dealer is giving you a lot of slick talk. They shouldn't have to re calibrate any sensors on the car to fix a minor toe and camber problem on that corner. A 500 alignment seems a little high too. Get a second opinion.


It;'s a safety issue it MUST be done, dealer won't do the alignment without it, they don't need no trouble..any legit shop will not only do an alignment...get conti DWS extreme Contacts 06 + , hankook are cheap for a reason


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

kirk_augustin said:


> A front end specialist is much better than a dealership.
> Hannook tires are not noisy, the bad alignment is what made the noise.
> The only sensors I know about are for ABS, and have no calibration that I know of?
> 
> ...


There are more than ABS sensors in newer cars, stay current, the camera in the mirror, the radar in the bumpers, and on and on....


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I think they mentioned the lane centering, adaptive cruise control, automatic braking sensors. Doesn't really make sense as my jeep has everything but lane centering and I did multiple alignments at two different dealers and neither of them mentioned calibrating sensors.


It's a JEEP, for a reason...and what model year?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

OhioSpyderman said:


> That brings up a question.
> If his sensors are out of alignment now (from the apparent damage to that wheel/bushings/whatever), why isn't his car screaming about the sensor misalignment?
> Or do they not care?
> 
> ...


You have a few decades to catch up, on modern cars.....sensors every where all interconnected, talking to each other...it matters


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Yes, they blamed it on a pothole. I suppose is possible. The alignment could have been bad from the factory. Sounds like I need to find a place that will do the alignment without all the recalibration charges. Then buy 4 new tires.


A legit place will always do the re calibration, unless they want a lawsuit when **** happens, if it involves a safety feature, legit shops don't cut corners, you get what you pay for...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I agree on the Continental Extreme DWS. I ran them on my winter daily 1992 Stealth Twin Turbo for 16 winters.
Great tires, a bit hard though, but extremely durable.
The Hankook's on my Tiguan are hard as well. Might be because they run 45+ PSI of air in them (????).
I've only put ~ 2000 miles on the Hankook's and have no other real complaints so far.

I'm a retired Software Engineer, so I get the new technology thing, but I think the price they are charging is a bit exorbitant.
Yes, they pay for the "alignment" system, but it probably pays for itself fairly quickly, even at lower prices.
Ah, the joy of inflation.....but I digress....

Bob.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

You can get a new tire shaved to match the others if you don't want to get a full set right now. If you have a matching spare, you can have that shaved and use the bad tire as a spare.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> ......
> So having a good alignment is the starting base for every system. Thats why its recommended to check/realign safety systems with alignment.
> ......


^^^Exactly



OEMplusCC said:


> ....
> Again it all works on just relative tolarences. Thats why I said, if alignment is just very minor then calibration is not needed. But those relative specs are not made public, obviously for safety reason and law suite. Its safer to just say, "re calibrate all the time" rather than waiting for Karens to file law suits.
> .....


So just how does one define the cutoff for "very minor" alignment adjustments? Is the OP's rear tire wear caused by something requiring a very minor alignment?

BTW counting on the systems to register faults rather than getting them aligned as recommended is exactly the Karen move that the mfg's have to protect themselves from. 🤦



kirk_augustin said:


> The reason I am fairly positive that no recalibration is needed is that if the alignment is off, then it already needs recalibration, and restoring the alignment should then make the recalibration unnecessary any more.
> 
> As far as the "driver assistance" system, I would totally disable it immediately.
> They have been proven to not work reliably and to be dangerous.
> ...


In theory that may be true, assuming that just the wheel alignment has changed and the wheel re-alignment goes back to exactly how it left the factory (or the same settings as the last time the sensors were calibrated). Do those systems learn or adapt which then should be reset to speed the relearning process with the new alignment settings?

Iirc one the ErWin documents stated that the front radar sensor being off 1 degree made a 7 foot deviation at the maximum range. It showed a graphic of the radar beam going off to the left and picking up the car one lane over from the lane the VW was traveling. It didn't say if this was enough to cause the system to trigger a warning message, though clearly you want the radar to be looking at the car in your lane not the one in the next lane over.

I'm not a fan of any of the active driver assists either, even when they work as they are supposed to. I certainly don't want to find out what surprises they might have when out of calibration. But hey, if people want to pay big money to buy these gee wiz gimmicks and then refuse to maintain them as the manufacturer recommends, so be it. <shrug>


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> You can get a new tire shaved to match the others if you don't want to get a full set right now. If you have a matching spare, you can have that shaved and use the bad tire as a spare.


Interesting idea. Pay for a new tire, pay extra to shave it and shorten its life in an attempt to get more value out of the three other tires. I wonder if that actually works out and if so where the break even point is. What does it cost to shave a tire?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

IbsFt said:


> What does it cost to shave a tire?


"Shave and a haircut, two bits"

Bob.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

IbsFt said:


> Interesting idea. Pay for a new tire, pay extra to shave it and shorten its life in an attempt to get more value out of the three other tires. I wonder if that actually works out and if so where the break even point is. What does it cost to shave a tire?


$25 to $35 for each tire for Tire Rack to shave them.

I haven't done it but I know it's an option.

It sounds like the dealer is recommending 4 new tires and the OP says it will cost at least $1K just for tires.

They could buy 4 new tires and try to sell the 3 good used tires to a tire dealer.

Or they could buy one matching tire and have it shaved.

Racers have been shaving tires for decades but it's an option for street tires now.

If you have certain AWD vehicles, one new tire is not an option.

Can Tires Be Shaved To Match Tread Depths On All-Wheel Drive & Four-Wheel Drive Vehicles? | Tire Rack


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Couldn't resist...

Sticking with tire rack, 20" Hankooks are $272.99 each and come with 10/32 tread depth. Per Tire Rack minimum tread depth is 2/32 so the tire effectively has 8/32 of usable tread. $272.99/8 = $34.12 per 32nd. Warranty is 50K miles. 50,000 / 8 is approximately 6,250 miles per each 32nd of tread wear.

OPs existing tires are 5/32 which means they have only 3/32 usable tread left, roughly 18,750 miles. The three remaining tires have about $307.08 of value left (3/32 x $34.12 x 3 tires). Shaving 5/32 tread off the new tire removes $170.06 of the new tire's value. Say shaving costs $25 so the new tire cost is $272.99 + $25 = $297.99

So spending $297.99 + mounting and balancing allows the OP to recoup the $307.08 of value in the existing tires and put off the purchase of four replacement tires for about 18,750 miles. That is assuming he is comfortable running the tires down to 2/32, that all three other tires are good and nothing else happens in that time to require replacing another tire.

So unless some factor is missing, the OP is right at the breakeven point with tires that cost $272.99ea.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Even thinking about THAT ^^^^ hurts my head.
UGH.

Bob.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Or $272.99 x 4 =$1,091.96 + mounting and balancing *right now* on top of the other repairs. 

That's assuming the dealer or local tire shop will agree to mounting and balancing Tire Rack tires.

My dealer will mount and balance Tire Rack tires no problem but I don't know if that's VWOA policy.

Tire Rack does have a local installer choice so there is that.

If the tires on it aren't unsafe (like slippery in rain), it depends on if the OP wants new tires now or if they can wait.

If the OP wants an excuse to change tires, Tire Rack wants $1,195.96 for four 255/40ZR20 
Continental Extreme Contact Sport tires.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I know this is an extreme case (hit a pothole???), but tires are a WEAR ITEM.
Pretty sure most vehicle owners are smart enough to know that when their tires are old (i.e. reached there useful life), they will replace them with new.
I know I would/will.
I put several sets of tires on my vehicles in the past 30+ yrs.
Used to be $400, then $800, now $1200.
Seems stupid to drive on "unsafe" tires.

Bob.


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I know this is an extreme case (hit a pothole???), but tires are a WEAR ITEM.
> Pretty sure most vehicle owners are smart enough to know that when their tires are old (i.e. reached there useful life), they will replace them with new.
> I know I would/will.
> I put several sets of tires on my vehicles in the past 30+ yrs.
> ...


Tire time. Four.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Getting the alignment done today. New tires installed tomorrow. I ordered the Vredestein Quadratrac Pros from Tire Rack. $240 a tire + $25 a tire install at the local Discount Tire, $1100. Ouch. I didn't know about the shave option, but I'll keep that in mind if I have a tire that meets an early demise.


----------



## SNCO (Oct 31, 2013)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Getting the alignment done today. New tires installed tomorrow. I ordered the Vredestein Quadratrac Pros from Tire Rack. $240 a tire + $25 a tire install at the local Discount Tire, $1100. Ouch. I didn't know about the shave option, but I'll keep that in mind if I have a tire that meets an early demise.


Good luck. Keep us updated with outcome.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok this doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Basically the alignment shows the rear toe was negative -.39 and -.37 instead of slightly positive on both sides. He didn't know why it was so far out other than it was just misaligned either from the factory or maybe was improperly aligned before we took delivery at the dealer(I doubt that as we bought it when it was still wrapped in plastic and picked it up the next day). Since the alignment is similar on both sides, it doesn't seem likely the alignment was out due to a pothole. This also doesn't seem to explain why one tire is bald and the others are fine. 

Any ideas? Did the alignment shop use the wrong specs? The sheet says 2019 4 Motion Standard suspension(except Limited). My car is a 2019 4 motion R-line SEL Premium w/20" wheels. Anybody else have their alignment sheet from an Rline SEL premium for comparison?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

The standard Tiguan settings should be about the same as the SEL R-Line as they are not any different in height. You should enjoy driving the car a lot more now that the alignment is done, it was pretty far out on the back.


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Getting the alignment done today. New tires installed tomorrow. I ordered the Vredestein Quadratrac Pros from Tire Rack. $240 a tire + $25 a tire install at the local Discount Tire, $1100. Ouch. I didn't know about the shave option, but I'll keep that in mind if I have a tire that meets an early demise.


I considered those tires, people have had good things to say about them. Went with something different but seems like you made a nice choice.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

twowagens said:


> I considered those tires, people have had good things to say about them. Went with something different but seems like you made a nice choice.


Tire rack rated them pretty highly. I am getting them installed tomorrow.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Tires installed. I took a closer look at the old tires. They definitely had wear on both the rear inside edges, but one was worse than the other. Still a bit of a mystery as to why the rear alignment was so far out. I'll probably get the alignment checked out on any new car before driving 20K miles.


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Tires installed. I took a closer look at the old tires. They definitely had wear on both the rear inside edges, but one was worse than the other. Still a bit of a mystery as to why the rear alignment was so far out. I'll probably get the alignment checked out on any new car before driving 20K miles.


With the alignment squared away and good new tires I bet it drives great!


----------



## oldaere41 (Feb 11, 2021)

Could the dent in the suspension be the cause of the alignment issue? It probably need to be replaced, which would put the Dealerships estimate closer.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

oldaere41 said:


> Could the dent in the suspension be the cause of the alignment issue? It probably need to be replaced, which would put the Dealerships estimate closer.


Dang, didn't see that in the picture. The dealer or alignment shop didn't mention it. The alignment was off on both sides about the same, so I'll take a look and see if both sides show that damage. I have not idea what would have caused it though.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

oldaere41 said:


> Could the dent in the suspension be the cause of the alignment issue? It probably need to be replaced, which would put the Dealerships estimate closer.


Wow, great catch!


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

phlegm said:


> Wow, great catch!



Ouch! Yeah, seems like that might be a problem…..


----------



## Puckster (Feb 26, 2011)

There must be something else wrong that they are fixing other than just the alignment. I just had my A4 aligned for $200. Call your local audi dealer and ask them how much for an alignment. Then shame your VW dealer if the $500 bucks is really just for the alignment.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Assuming the rear toe was in spec from the factory and one side of the rear suspension got damaged knocking the toe out of spec on that side, then why isn't the undamaged side's rear toe angle still within spec?


----------

